# Miami Mini Herf!



## gmiranda33 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hey guys just wanted to let you know that I am hosting a Mini Herf on 
Saturday May 6th from 7pm until ????.

The location is Sabor Havana Cigars of Kendall
10101 Sunset Drive
Miami, FL 33173
305-412-0720

P.S. mention Club Stogie and receive a free cigar!

Hope to see you there!

Gabriel Miranda
Sabor Havana Cigars


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Maybe ill pass by...


----------

